# Neo Broms - What are the tiniest ones?



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey all, I was hoping that those of you with uber neo brom experience could list off a few of the most ultra micro brom species/varieties? The reason I ask here is that I think the full grown dimensions listed on the supplier's websites are probably not always accurate (i.e. they get bigger than they say they do)

I have a 29 Gallon paludarium and space is VERY limited, so I'd like to know the absolute smallest neo varieties, speaking in terms of size when fully mature. Ideally would be under 4" x 4" if there is such a brom.

I did just get an offset of Chiquita Linda, which I am pretty sure doesn't get too large.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Chiquita Linda, any ampullacea clone, wee willy, small fry, tiger cub, popcorn, cheers, caviar,


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I believe N. lilliputina is the smallest tank bromeliad.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Agreed




epiphytes etc. said:


> I believe N. lilliputina is the smallest tank bromeliad.




Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

i've always been told liliputina is the smallest. I have a few any they are tiny but no other tiny broms to compare it too


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Hornet said:


> i've always been told liliputina is the smallest. I have a few any they are tiny but no other tiny broms to compare it too


Dungsiana stay pretty small as well.
Jason


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

N. Babe is pretty small too.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Heres my N. Lilliputiana when it was in bloom. That lens cover is only 2 1/4" diameter, so they are damn tiny. The pups are so small its actually comical. My new pup is overflowing after 2 drops of water


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

There's a lot of others that are slightly larger than what you are asking for too if you find the extra room. I'm pretty impressed with tropicalantz.com and the way they have pics and sizes for all their broms. Worth checking out for sure if for no other reason than to ge some more ideas. All sizes listed seem consistent with my experiences


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, thank you to everybody for all the help on this! I now have some good ideas of the best ones for my tank


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

lilliputiana is used as a parent for many hybrids. many of the small broms available have some lilliputiana in them . chiquita linda, for instance, is a lilliputiana fireball cross.

james


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Look into neo small fry and neo midget. Very small and nice as well.
Jason


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a question for those experienced with tiny broms. Are the smaller ones too small for a thumbnail to raise a tad in? I ask because I run my thumbnail vivs primarily brom-less to make tad collection easier. I would love to be able to add some of these minis if I knew that my frogs couldn't be depositing tads in them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Most of these tiny ones hold no water, so are useless for tad rearing, just for accenting the Viv.


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

Mickey Mouse is only about 3.5" across and 4" tall and it threw a pup. 

- ryan


----------



## john253 (May 8, 2011)

we willys are awesome mine started pupping at 3.5'' or so...and there color is amazing!


----------

